# Lemon Pepper and Curry Stir Fried Venison Rice Stew



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

This is the dish I make for family events/reunions and for when my shooting buddies get together to launch lead. This makes a lot so you might want to cut the recipe in half. Full recipe will feed two adults for 3-4 days at deer camp.

Ingredients:

3- lbs venison steak cut into small cross grain strips (like fajita meat)
1 Lb xtra long grain white rice
6 cups chicken broth
1 cup water
1 Large green pepper sliced into small strips
1 medium yellow onion sliced and diced into small strips
1 whole celery heart sliced thinly leaves and all
3/4 lb carrots slice thinly, or baby, or matchsticks, or petite....do not matter.
3 medium sized zucchini sliced thinly
1/2 lb string beans cut into 3rds
12oz bottle Lawry's brand lemon pepper liquid marinade
2 Tablespoons brown sugar
1/2 stick butter

Spices: Curry(very heavy), ground Coriander seed (heavy), garlic powder, salt , black pepper.

1. In a large pot make the rice with all of the water/broth. Your rice will come out too wet, this is the way it should be. This will be the MAIN pot everything else gets added to as you brown/cook it in the skillet.

2. In a large skillet brown the venison, g. pepper, onion in 1/2 the butter. Season this quite liberally with curry/coriander seed and lightly with salt/pepper/garlic. When the meat is brown and the pepper/onion are limp add this to your pot of too wet rice.

3. In the freshly emptied skillet with a good lid brown/steam the rest of the veggies in remaining butter. Using more curry/coriander/salt/pepper season lightly again as you cook everything else. When done add the brown sugar to this and then add to your rice pot and stir.

4. Stir in the bottle of lemon pepper marinade. If it comes out a bit sticky add more chicken broth. You want it 1/2 way between a soup and a stew in thickness. If properly seasoned it should warm and tingle your lips as you eat it but not be bold enough to tingle/burn anything on the way out of you. Enjoy


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks . And sounds good


----------

